# My Fursona so far



## Garfang (Apr 6, 2011)

*My new and Updated Ref  * 

*Name: *Garfang Cushbe
*Age:* 22
*Sex: *Male
*Species:* Black Bear
*Height: *6.5' inches 198 cm
*Weight: *187 lbs / 85 kb 
*
Appearance:*
*- Hair and fur:* His fur is black , brown nose area  , dark grey belly a bit white fur in upper chest 
*- Markings: *
*- Eye color:* Brown
*- Other features:*

*Behavior and Personality:*

Garfang is a bear with lots of imagination and creativity. He caring and  protective with his friends and his family. He is determined . When he  wants to achieve something he usually do it. He is patient and tolerant.  He trustworthy ,friendly and kind.  He is apprehensive which makes him a  bit shy and not hard to open to people . He  fears the failure which  makes him anxious and don't believe in himself. He is Honest and  sincere. he tries not cheat or lie. In addition he can lose his concentration  quite easily. For that reason he is better in practical stuff than in  theoretical stuff. He tries to be as positive as he can in his everyday  life.  He likes running around the neighbourhood everyday because it keeps him in shape. Although he is friendly and kind he hates the teasing and bad  comments. Every time he gets upset with something he bottle up his angry  and tries to calm his nerves. but rarely he loses control and erupts. 

*Skills:* Writing , computers , being good listener , story telling , kung fu
*Weaknesses:* gets discouraged easily , He cannot express his anger and tries to keep it inside him , apprehensive 

*Likes:* hang out with friends, playing video games ,  writing stories , listening to Epic Music , watch animations , dancing .  swords , matrial arts

*Dislikes:* be alone , war , violent , being lied , lie , Teasing and bad comments

*History:*

He was born In a small village in the mountains where he was a cub, his  family raised him with love and care. He was too shy and he didn't have  that many friends during his childhood and wasn't strong enough to fight  the bullies in his school. He was sad and after school he would run  home and try to relax by doing things he enjoyed. But one day while he  went to school , the bullies waited for him to make fun of him again,  this time though he got so angry that he couldn't resist and when they  started to talk to him he lost control and hit them with all his  strength . The teacher came to stop the fight and everyone looked at him  with sock, seeing what he had done, he felt ashamed and ran home  crying. He didn't know why he did it. He didn't like it no matter how  much they may have deserved it. He didnâ€™t care what going to happen next  but in the end at least those bullies stopped making fun of him that  was all that mattered; He felt good but in the same time ashamed that he  reacted in such a way. All the kids in the school stopped talking to  him, it seemed that all of them were afraid of him but he ignored it and  continued his life. Now at the age of 22 he left his town and went to  the big city, where he found an apartment and a job at a computer  company. He still didn't have many friends and he was nervous at his  job. He liked it and he was good at it for what it was worth. 

He lives in a small apartment that is far from the main streets and is  really quiet. He pays his bills and rent on time. He is a closed person  with a strict routine: He goes to work at 7 o' clock and then at 8 o'  clock would go home on foot. He always has his mp3-player with him,  listening to music all the way. He loves watching movies on weekends and  if there is a good movie on at the cinema he will go as well. He cooks  most of the time but sometimes orders food out, because he gets bored of  cooking. Heâ€™s never had a chance with a woman, and has only had one  relationship that didn't end well so he stopped looking and caring about  it. He believes that someday he will find someone; till that day comes  he will do what he enjoys most. 

*Clothing/Personal Style: *He usually wears normal cloths  like jeans and shirt. He loves hooded shirts1. He favorite color are  black , white , yellow , dark blue or blue. 
*Pictures:*










*Goal:* To work on a Video Game Company
*Profession: *Software Development
*Personal quote:* Where there is a will, there is a hope .  Where there is a hope perseverance is born. Where perseverance is born .  Successs will Follow
*Theme song:*
*Birthdate: *15/6/1989
*Star sign:* Gemini

*Favorite food:* Honney , Spaghetti , Greek salad , steak , pasticcio 
*Favorite drink:* Frish orange juice and soft drinks 
*Favorite location: *beach and forest
*Favorite weather:* Rain 
*Favorite color: *deep blue

*Least liked food:* Most anything that involves beans except lentils
*Least liked drink:* Wiskey and most alcohol drinks except some beer 
*Least liked location:* in places where he is alone
*Least liked weather:* Days when its really hot... 

*Favorite person:* his family
*Least liked person: *none 
*Friends:* Some friends from college and real
*Relations:* He loves his Mother and Father who lives in  his old town , he visits them rarely. He has a sister name Jelen who  lives near town , she sometimes visits him to check on him. 
*Enemies: *he doesn't like to have Enemies.
*
Orientation*: Bi

Please tell me your opinion


----------



## Vincent Jaeger (Apr 10, 2011)

Interesting quote, especially since I too live under such philosophy (so to say), being yourself.


----------



## Garfang (Apr 10, 2011)

Vincent Jaeger said:


> Interesting quote, especially since I too live under such philosophy (so to say), being yourself.


 
Yeah Thanks the advantage of being your self is that people will love you for who you are and not for you are not. on the other hand its hard because sometimes you have to pretend in order to get something but anyway


----------



## Vincent Jaeger (Apr 10, 2011)

Garfang said:


> Yeah Thanks the advantage of being your self is that people will love you for who you are and not for you are not. on the other hand its hard because sometimes you have to pretend in order to get something but anyway


 True indeed, though it hasn't been working that good here... been trying to be social by being myself, but it fails all the time for some reason.
Ah well, someday it will work, I can feel it.


----------



## Panthura (May 22, 2011)

Great quote. Why want to be something you're not? That will only lead to unhappiness. Instead, be happy with who you are.


----------



## Garfang (May 23, 2011)

Panthura said:


> Great quote. Why want to be something you're not? That will only lead to unhappiness. Instead, be happy with who you are.


 
yeah .. but in order to make the other people sometimes like you have to pretend.. that happen to me a lot... yeah i know the word be yourself but.. that's sometimes doesn't work  but i usually try to be my self... don't care what other say .. i dont care if they dont like me or if the wont talk to me.. cause that usually what is happening


----------



## Potzi Hookman (May 24, 2011)

Garfang said:


> yeah .. but in order to make the other people sometimes like you have to pretend.. that happen to me a lot... yeah i know the word be yourself but.. that's sometimes doesn't work  but i usually try to be my self... don't care what other say .. i dont care if they dont like me or if the wont talk to me.. cause that usually what is happening


 
I happen to enjoy the quote, as similar quotes like that always bring me back to Hamlet, "This above all: to thine own self be true..." It's a good sight to see you're staunch in your ideals of being yourself, it's a good thing... Though often difficult for most, still a good thing. Never compromise yourself.

On another note, you may have meant Honey, as opposed to "Hunny" for a food. Also, YouTube has seemed to have removed your theme.


----------



## Garfang (May 24, 2011)

Potzi Hookman said:


> I happen to enjoy the quote, as similar quotes like that always bring me back to Hamlet, "This above all: to thine own self be true..." It's a good sight to see you're staunch in your ideals of being yourself, it's a good thing... Though often difficult for most, still a good thing. Never compromise yourself.
> 
> On another note, you may have meant Honey, as opposed to "Hunny" for a food. Also, YouTube has seemed to have removed your theme.



oh thanks  for notice i'll fix it immidiatly  and thanks for your good words friend


----------



## Panthura (May 24, 2011)

Garfang said:


> yeah .. but in order to make the other people sometimes like you have to pretend.. that happen to me a lot... yeah i know the word be yourself but.. that's sometimes doesn't work  but i usually try to be my self... don't care what other say .. i dont care if they dont like me or if the wont talk to me.. cause that usually what is happening



If people only like you because you pretend you're something you're not, then they don't really like you at all... because you're not you. Or at least, that's my philosophy anyways...


----------



## Garfang (May 25, 2011)

Panthura said:


> If people only like you because you pretend you're something you're not, then they don't really like you at all... because you're not you. Or at least, that's my philosophy anyways...


 
Yeah from no own i try to be my self  no matter what . Although i try not to be so much open to strangers. I usually want to find people that i like and enjoy their company. But again you can say that i prefer they hate me for who i am that love me for who i am not  thats another way to tell it ^^


----------



## Valdin (May 31, 2011)

Nice. Looks like the kinda person I'd get allong with.  I also like your drawing.

Interesting that he's still trying to figure out his orientation at 22. Not bad, just interesting. =)


----------



## Heimdal (May 31, 2011)

I'll just be blunt about it: He's a Mary Stu character, because the only character flaw he has can be summed up with: "he's a huge emotional wussy." Give him some convictions and quirks. He's really boring.

Examples of quirks that could make for an interesting character: _Character bullshits their way out of everything. Character is at ease when things are going badly, but gets paranoid and jumpy when things are going well. When things are going well, character says, "Excellent!" and does air guitar motions. _These are just samples from the top of my head, and you can picture a coherent and relatively interesting character out of any one of these.

His goal, to find someone he can be himself around, is lame, boring, and doesn't make sense. First, he doesn't even know his orientation, so why would he decide upon a life goal founded in his own known confusion? Second, his quote indicates his philosophy to always be himself, so wouldn't _everyone_ be someone he can be himself around? There's no need for him to look, he's just dumb and inconsistent.

Note: I'm not insulting you, I'm tearing apart your character so you can improve upon him.


----------



## Valdin (Jun 2, 2011)

Despite me previous post, I'll have to agree with Heimdal. =/

(I'll probably have to go revise my own fursona now...)


----------



## Luca Infernalis (Jun 2, 2011)

Sounds like a nice guy, dare I say cuddly. From what information I skimmed, he reminds me of Fluttershy from MLP in a weird way.


----------



## Garfang (Jun 8, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> I'll just be blunt about it: He's a Mary Stu character, because the only character flaw he has can be summed up with: "he's a huge emotional wussy." Give him some convictions and quirks. He's really boring.
> 
> Examples of quirks that could make for an interesting character: _Character bullshits their way out of everything. Character is at ease when things are going badly, but gets paranoid and jumpy when things are going well. When things are going well, character says, "Excellent!" and does air guitar motions. _These are just samples from the top of my head, and you can picture a coherent and relatively interesting character out of any one of these.
> 
> ...


 
^^ thanks for the words man! i will take what you said and i will think what i could do about it ^^



Luca Infernalis said:


> Sounds like a nice guy, dare I say  cuddly. From what information I skimmed, he reminds me of Fluttershy  from MLP in a weird way.


 

>< oh .. i ll see what i can do about that


----------



## Sar (Jun 8, 2011)

^^ The drawing is good and the text is a bit plain but good. I wouldnt change it.
Well done!


----------



## Garfang (Jun 8, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> ^^ The drawing is good and the text is a bit plain but good. I wouldnt change it.
> Well done!



hehe thanks


----------



## Sar (Jun 10, 2011)

Garfang said:


> hehe thanks


 Oh, and i also agree with luca on the cuddly thing.


----------



## Garfang (Jun 10, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Oh, and i also agree with luca on the cuddly thing.


 
^^ hehe ok. I know its not perfect but for now its fine ^^


----------



## Garfang (Sep 25, 2011)

I did a revision of my ref  i hope this is a bit better ^^


----------

